# Trimeresurus venustus



## atropos (Jun 13, 2011)

A few pictures of my female T. venustus. Really pretty lady. Pictures made by Ewald/Baldor Creations.


----------



## spinningspider (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice, I love venustus. Are you feeding if pinks or lizards?


----------



## atropos (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is feeding on fuzzies, CB'09, and she's doing great, real easy feeder, never skips a feeding.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Jun 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## VinceG (Jun 13, 2011)

Amazing pictures! These vipers are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jun 13, 2011)

How do you obtain venomous snakes, that looks beautiful! Can you handle it or is it aggressive?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Jun 13, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> How do you obtain venomous snakes, that looks beautiful! Can you handle it or is it aggressive?


You can get venomous snakes online as for handling you NEVER free handle a venomous snake no matter how tame it appears or behaves, unless you want to make the news and piss off the local ER folks and make the exotic animal hobby look bad as a whole.


----------



## atropos (Jun 14, 2011)

Cuddly Cobalt said:


> How do you obtain venomous snakes, that looks beautiful! Can you handle it or is it aggressive?


In the Netherlands it's legal to keep venomous snakes and it's not difficult to obtain them. As far as handling goes, with hooks it's pretty easy with this species. But with all venomous snakes, always expect the unexpected, so they won't surprise you.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 14, 2011)

I saw this at the San Diego Zoo but yours is more vibrant.  Great pics!


----------



## Unravel (Jun 16, 2011)

amazing creature, how potent is the bite?


----------



## MOBugGuy (Jun 16, 2011)

Unravel said:


> amazing creature, how potent is the bite?


Iv been lookin at one of these.  From the bite reports I'v read there just extremely painful but still need to go to the hospital tho.


----------



## atropos (Jun 20, 2011)

The venom itself is quite potent, but the yield is small, that's the reason why it is classified as quite harmless (as far as venomous snakes are harmless).

Just don't get bit.


----------



## jonk9194 (Jun 26, 2011)

They have since reclassified these as Cryptelytrops venustus instead of Trimeresurus. 

Wonderful snakes, I have 8 ;P


----------



## pavel (Jun 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!  Simply gorgeous!


----------

